# Server Easy-Install-Tool



## neurex (14. Aug. 2012)

Zugegebenermaßen diesmal eine etwas eigenartige Frage.

Es gibt diverse Webhoster (z. B. den blauen Riesen der vorne und hinten die gleiche Zahl hat) die bei Ihren Rootserver ein sogenanntes Easy-Install-Tool mitliefern. Das macht, so wie ich das verstanden habe nichts anderes als ein komplettes System neu zu installieren und läuft in etwa so ab:

Server wählen,
Betriebssystem wählen,
Install klicken und ab gehts...

So, nun die große Frage... wie kann ich sowas per Webinterface herstellen? Ich nehme an das sind einfach vorgefertigte Images wo noch Passwort und ähnliches angepasst werden bevor diese auf den Server übertragen werden aber wie werden diese dann auf den Server übertragen??? Da müsste doch irgendein Client auf dem besagten Server dies zulassen welcher sich dann aber selber überschreiben würde, oder tapp ich da falsch...

Und die nächste Frage wäre wie bei diesem Hoster das z. B. Hardreset per Weboberfläche realisiert wurde. Normalerweiße würde ich sagen man schaltet vor den Server eine PDU (ne Remotekarte wäre zu teuer) aber diese haben doch keine API wodurch man sie mit eigener Software ansprechen kann... oder gibts da schon ultimativ Lösungen wie ISPConfig für Webhosting???

Falls jemand mehr weiß würde mich eine Aufklärung freuen


----------



## Till (14. Aug. 2012)

Ich denke die Server sind alle auf network boot im Bios eingestellt, sie kontaktieren also einen boot server beim sie hoch fahren und von dort erhalten sie entweder den Befehl von der lokalen Platte zu booten, ein rescue system vom boot server zu laden und  starten oder aber ein image zu starten das seinerseits einen Installer enthält der bei einem server nachfragt welches image lokal zu installieren ist (z.b. anhand der netzwerkkarten ID) und dies dann ausführt.


----------



## Falcon37 (17. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von neurex:


> Zugegebenermaßen diesmal eine etwas eigenartige Frage.


 Finde ich nicht, meine sind er eigenartig... 



Zitat von neurex:


> Es gibt diverse Webhoster (z. B. den blauen Riesen der vorne und hinten die gleiche Zahl hat) die bei Ihren Rootserver ein sogenanntes Easy-Install-Tool mitliefern. Das macht, so wie ich das verstanden habe nichts anderes als ein komplettes System neu zu installieren und läuft in etwa so ab:
> 
> Server wählen,
> Betriebssystem wählen,
> Install klicken und ab gehts...


Das ist eig. bei allen Anbietern so, selbst kleine Hosting-Firmen mit nur ein paar hundert sehr individuell konfigurierten Servern kriegen das _relativ _einfach hin. Nur mit der Geschwindigkeit hapert es bei einigen etwas, Hetzner ist recht schnell mit der Neuinstallation inkl. RAID 1 und allen Treibern fertig, bei meinem momentanen Provider dauert der Vorgang z. B. stolze 65 Minuten - aber auch mit Sofware-RAID. 



Zitat von neurex:


> So, nun die große Frage... wie kann ich sowas per Webinterface herstellen?


Meinst jetzt für den privaten Eigenbedarf für einen Server aus dem WWW heraus den du irgendwo gemietet hast oder für eine eigene Serverfarm in nem RZ? Ersteres halte ich für nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer möglich, zweiteres hilft bestimmt das jeweilige RZ.

Zu 1.) sei noch gesagt, es ist recht einfach wenn man eine DELL DRAC Card hat, da kann man sein eigenes ISO-Image einfach hochladen und den Server so aus der Ferne neu installieren. Vielleicht bieten Alternativen wie ne IPMI Card die gleiche Funktion an.


----------



## neurex (19. Aug. 2012)

Hey, danke euch zwei. Gut das mit dem Netzwerk-Boot wäre von der Clientseite aus wahrscheinlich sehr einfach zu realisieren.

Nur was kommt Serverseitig zum Einsatz? Habe gerade mal etwas intensiver gegooglet und bin z. B. auf bootix ::: the spe******ts for ::: PXE ::: Remote Boot/Installation ::: Diskless gestoßen. Das wäre in etwa etwas was ich für meine Serverfarm suche.

Nur ist bootix halt Closedsource (man haben wir es mit ISPConfig gut!). Kennt evtl. jemand OpenSource Alternativen?

Wobei hab gerade gesehen das es eigentlich ganz einfach zu realisieren sein müsste http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2012)

Ich denke dass Du lediglich einen dhcp und tftp server aufsetzen must und dann über die Konfigurationsdatei des dhcp servers steuern kannst, was er bootet. Das sollte sich mit übrschaubarem Aufwand per script steuern lassen, eine fertige kommerziell Lösung ist wahrscheinlich nicht notwendig.


----------



## darkness_08 (19. Aug. 2012)

Hey.

Schau dir mal FAI an. Allerdings ohne GUI. Damit habe ich mal im Netzwerk gearbeitet.


----------



## neurex (30. Aug. 2012)

Ich habs jetzt ohne fertige Lösung realisiert...


----------



## Knoepfchen (31. Aug. 2012)

Huhu,

das ganze ist in der Regel ziehmlich leicht gelöst. Man kennt es von der Installation z.B. von Xen DomUs, OpenVZ/LXC Containern, so macht es das Script installimage von Hetzner (was übrigens quelloffen ist), so macht es OVH und auch andere. Das System wird in den Rescue verfrachtet, dort wird entweder über nen tar.gz oder eines der bootstrapping Pakete (debootstrap, rpmstrap, etc.) ein Basissystem installiert/gebaut, dann wird noch das IP Setup gemacht, das Rootpasswort angepasst und nen SSH Server installiert und fertig. Wolte man das über ein Webinterface lösen, würd ich es so machen das im Prinzip nur nen Script (Bash, Python, Perl etc.) aufgerufen wird und dem können Parameter entsprechend für den Server übergeben werden. Das Booten in ein Livesystem kann man dann per ACPI lösen. Wenn man z.B. vServer anbieten will hat man ja auch mit KVM, Xen etc. gute Möglichkeiten weil die ale eine emulierte PXE Implementierung mit bringen. Somit kann man sich nen NFS Server für die Templates und das Livesystem hin setzen und die Dinger von da booten, installieren lassen und dann wieder auf ihrer Platte booten lassen.

mfg


----------

